# What is this photo?



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea what you are looking at here? Guesses?


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2012)

The creek beside Presque Isle?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2012)

Dont know where it is but love the slate with the stream running off of it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes but there is more to it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2012)

Look at the dark shadow in the pool below the waterfall. I was racking some Chardonnay barrels off MLF fermentations when I stepped out the door. The fish commision had just released thousands of Steelhead. They hung around all day. They were about 6" long.


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL, Wade is currently drooling right now, I just now it.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2012)

I cant see it.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2012)

Ill be drooling when its at least 16" though. Im not a fish pedophile!!!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I cant see it.


 
Then I guess you need to just go there and see it in person!!! Let me know, I'll drive up and hang out with you. Actually I'll even fish with you but you have to bait my hook for me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I cant see it.


 
Wade the entire area of the water that looks like a shadow over it is actually thousands of fish and not a shadow.


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2012)

if you look at the water where it gets lighter before going onto the bank, there is a bow shape at the top of that bow you can see a fish.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2012)

Me thinks your smoking crack over there. Seriously though I cant make out anything there. Just looks like a slightly less shallow spot or a shadow like you said. Can you see fish in there in that pic?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Me thinks your smoking crack over there. Seriously though I cant make out anything there. Just looks like a slightly less shallow spot or a shadow like you said. Can you see fish in there in that pic?


 
No I cannot and thats just the point. It is like one big glob. Even standing on the bank it was like that until you got right to the waters edge and saw them all swimming around,


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2012)

Good, I was going to say this is a new laptop {17"} and pretty good screen and I have my glasses on!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2012)

They released about 12,000 total. Heres some more pictures


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Me thinks your smoking crack over there. Seriously though I cant make out anything there. Just looks like a slightly less shallow spot or a shadow like you said. Can you see fish in there in that pic?


 
me thinks you need glasses


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty! Wish I could see the fish


----------



## grapeman (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought maybe you had gotten a picture of Niagara Falls that year we had such a bad drought. We can't see the fish............ but I believe they are there.........


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2012)

look where I have circled in the red


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL looks like a barracuda coming in for a feast. Julie that is probably a flat rock as these fish were rather small and black.


----------



## Julie (Apr 9, 2012)

No it's not a rock, it's a fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You need glasses too! 

LOL, I can only imagine what you will repond with.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2012)

If thats a fish then yes Im drooling!!!!! Steelhead sure get that big but they would be long goine id there was a truck releasing right near it or it was starving and just gulping down the 6"ers like Homer Simpson easting the donuts in hell! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMn0EFhjOFI[/ame] LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok Wade and other site challenged people. Some of The steel head are still sticking around today and I tool this video. It's tough working under these conditions. <you need to click on picture below>


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy crap!!!!!! Know I see what you mean about the dark shadow area actually being the fish!!! WOW, thats impressive! Thanks for sharing Dan!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 10, 2012)

Very impressive Dan, I wish I had to endure those working conditions this time of year.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Sushi anyone?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2012)

Dan, is that how you stock your backyard pond????????


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! Very cool!!


----------



## SarahRides (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm bringing a fishing pole next time I'm in the area!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> I'm bringing a fishing pole next time I'm in the area!


 Sarah, A lot of folks that travel to come and get juice from us in the fall, do just that!


----------



## SarahRides (Apr 11, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah, A lot of folks that travel to come and get juice from us in the fall, do just that!



I probably haven't been fishing since I was ten, I don't actually even own a fishing pole. I'd probably stop at Walmart on the way and pick up one of those little kid's ones with the cartoon characters on it just for fun!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> I probably haven't been fishing since I was ten, I don't actually even own a fishing pole. I'd probably stop at Walmart on the way and pick up one of those little kid's ones with the cartoon characters on it just for fun!


 
That's what all the pros use Sarah.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 11, 2012)

*what a snap shot*

excellent pics,Dan real time vid...


----------



## WineYooper (Apr 11, 2012)

Just found this after being busy with something else, new post I will put on. When I first looked at it I just thought it was some stream not in the U.P. of Michigan because we don't have that type of rock structure in the streams I'm familiar with. It is very cool tho. The timing is right on for me as I am going to have brown trout on the grill tonight. Found a new way to cook my trout and salmon on the grill. I remove the head and fill the fish with seasonings, onions and some honey mustard and then dry the outside of the fish then rub the skin with olive oil. I soak a cedar plank in water for 30 minutes then put on the charcoal grill for five minutes and then lay the fish on top, will work on a gas grill as well. The wood chars up and doesn't burn, creates smoke and when the skin on the fish gets crispy it's done. Depending on size it takes from 20 minutes on the smaller coho salmon to around 30 on the larger browns I cook. I'm finding when I see juice running out of the fish and the skin is crispy it's done. I was amazed at how good this is and will be cooking all my un-filleted fish this way. The smoke imparts a wonderful taste to the fish


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like a cool way to cook it, why Cedar?


----------



## tonyt (Apr 11, 2012)

Fish are nice but Im pretty sure I see Big Foot in the woods behind a tree.


----------



## Dugger (Apr 12, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Sounds like a cool way to cook it, why Cedar?



Planked salmon is a common way of cooking but not sure why cedar is used rather than other wood. Perhaps the natural oils in cedar make for good smoking and flavour?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2012)

Typically as far as Ive seen for smoking cedar is not used but I have heard of this Cedar plank think before, just wondering why only in this case. Why not plank it on a Jack Daniels stave?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2012)

*Follow up*

Well as a follow up to the Steelhead release there are still about 10% of them hanging around yet. Unfortunately for them! This afternoon when I came out to look there was a resident mink making a meal of any of them he could catch. By the time I got my camera out he scurried away to his den.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2012)

Dan, next time you should have your dam camera out and ready!!!! The nerve of some people around here! Jeeesh


----------



## Runningwolf (May 8, 2012)

This is what the creek looks like today. My bet is all the newly released steelhead are in the lake by now.


----------

